# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  شخصيات تركت بصمه فى المريخ (منصور رمضان )

## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*Parent: #1

محمد المنصور رمضان الشريف (منصور رمضان ) من مواليد العام 1933 م ..عمل موظفا ثم مدرباً محترفاً متفرغاً بوزارة الشباب والرياضة.

بدأ منصور رمضان مسيرته الرياضية ضمن فريق المدرسة الأولية عام 1947 . ثم انضم إلى الفريق الحي (الإصلاح) واستمر به حتى عام 1950م عندها انضم إلى فريق الهاشماب . في 28/7/1954م انضم إلى فريق المريخ .. وكان المريخ يضم في تلك الفترة أفذاذ اللاعبين مثل أبو زيد العبد, قرعم, خوجلي أبو الجاز, مصطفى حمد, ادمون, برعي أحمد البشير, مفيد عجبي, طلب مدني, الجنيد صافي الدين, محمد عبد الحليم, ياسين حاكم وكان يجد منصور رمضان اهتماماً متزايداً من مدربيه حسن كديس والطيب موسى وقرعم ثم المستر كيرتس وفي فترة وجيزة أصبح منصور رمضان من ابرز المدافعين السودانيين
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*اختير منصور رمضان لأول فريق أهلي سوداني في العام 1956 م واختير ضمن الفريق الأهلي السوداني الذي قام بزيارة الصين والاتحاد السوفيتي ( سابقا ) في أواخر العام 1956 م ,, وشارك أيضا مع الفريق الأهلي السوداني في بطولة أمم أفريقيا في العام 1959 م.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
أول فريق أهلي سوداني 1956 م :

وقوف من اليمين صف أعلى : عصمت إبراهيم (التحرير البحراوي)), إبراهيم كبير (بري + أهلي الخرطوم), ......., برعي أحمد البشير (المريخ), الهادي صيام (بري + الهلال), عبد الله عبيد (الموردة), عثمان الواثق (النيل).
وقوف من اليمين صف أسفل : منصور رمضان (المريخ), عبده سانتو (اتحاد مدني), متوكل محمد البشير (المريخ + الهلال), فيصل السيد (المريخ + الهلال), أحمد جادين (أهلي الأبيض), سبت دودو (الهلال), عمر عثمان (الموردة).
جلوس من اليمين على الكراسي (لاعبين وإداريين) : صديق منزول (الهلال), حمدنا الله أحمد, محمد أحمد عبد الرحيم شداد, سعد أبو العلا, صغيرون, صالح رجب, قرعم (المريخ).

*

----------


## على الصغير

*اعتزل منصور رمضان اللعب في موسم 1961 م – 1962 م وانخرط في مجال التدريب ونال شهادة التدريب الأولية . ثم تأهل بدراسات عليا .. قام بتدريب العديد من فرق العاصمة – بدأ بالتحرير (درجة أولى) وانتهى بالمريخ , وكان قبلها قد تولى تدريب أشبال المريخ
*

----------


## على الصغير

*في موسم 1971 م – 1972 م أحرز فريق المريخ تحت قيادته بطولة الدوري دون هزيمة او تعادل وكان الفرق بينه وبين من يليه من الفرق (9) نقاط ورشحه هذا الإنجاز لتولي تدريب الفريق القومي لفترات عديدة .. ساهم في تأهيل العديد من المدربين السودانيين.

منصور رمضان لم يكن مدرب فحسب بل إدارة كرة بحالها بنظرته الخبيرة الفاحصة وفكره التدريبي العالي وكان يختار اللاعبين الذين يود انضمامهم للفرقة ليوظفهم في نفس وظائفهم أو وظائف جديدة. ولا يكتفى بذلك فبعضهم قام بنفسه بمفاوضة إدارات أنديتهم وإكمال صفقة انتقالهم للمريخ
*

----------


## على الصغير

*كان رحمه الله قوي الشخصية و أذكر انه كان التمرين الختامي لإحدى مباريات القمة و كان الجمهور يتابع و ركز منصور علي تمرين الليافة و عندها صاح مشجع المريخ المعروف بغيتة قائلا يا منصور كفاية ديل ما كتلتهم و عندها خرج منصور من التمرين و سلم الصفارة لبغيتة قائلا له أديني مفتاح التاكسي بتاعك و تعال إنت درب المريخ. (1)

كان منصور رمضان خبيرا فى النواحي النفسية حيث كان الفريق يعج بالمواهب والنجوم كانوا راضيين بالجلوس إحتياطى دون تبرم ، يجدوا فرصهم في المشاركة. فيجد اللاعب البديل جاهزاً. نمى فيهم روح التيم ومصلحته. وكان هذا من أسرار وصفة الفوز بالدوري المقفل والدوري بتعادل واحد. (2
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*تولى تدريب الفريق القومي السوداني المشارك في بطولة أمم إفريقيا العاشرة بإثيوبيا في العام 1976 م .. ومن أقواله التي ظل يرددها دائماً .. الهزيمة تولد يتيمة والفوز يولد وله مليون أب.

في يوم 2 ديسمبر 1979 م إبان تولي منصور رمضان مهام عمله مدربا لفريق احد السعودي بالمدينة المنورة وأثناء التمرين سقط على الأرض وتم نقله إلى المستشفى حيث فاضت روحه الطاهرة إلى بارئها بعد لحظات ووارى جثمانه الثرى بمقابر البقيع بالمدينة المنورة .. الرحمة والمغفرة الواسعة لمنصور رمضان احد أبناء المريخ البررة والذي كان لاعبا يشار إليه بالبنان ومدربا شهد له العالم باجمعه بكفاءته وخبرته.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

سلام عليه في الخالدين

بقلم / أحمد محمد الحسن

رنت أجراس الهاتف يوما في مكاتب القسم الرياضي لصحيفة (الصحافة) .. كان المتحدث من الطرف الأخر هو الأخ يحي الطاهر السكرتير التنفيذي لاتحاد الخرطوم .. قال يحي : إن فريقا سعوديا لكرة القدم يدعى (احد) سيصل الخرطوم بعد لحظات .. وسامر عليك في المكتب ومعي الأخ محجوب الكوارتي لاستقباله في المطار .. فقلت وماشأني وفريق أحد يايحي .. قال أن رئيس النادي صديق شخصي وهو إنسان بمعنى الكلمة .. ثم أنه الفريق الذي يدربه منصور رمضان .. فقلت له اذن معك الف حق .. ساذهب معك للمطار دون تردد.

وذهبنا ثلاثتنا للمطار يحي الطاهر ومحجوب الكوارتي وشخصي للمطار .. ووقفنا على مقربة من المكان الذي حطت به الطائرة رحالها وكنت أبحث عن منصور بين الوجوه .. حتى لقيته ودودا .. بشوشا .. مرحا ممراحا كعادته وراح يقدم لي أعضاء فريق احد واحدا واحدا ويقدمني لهم بشتى الالقاب والاوصاف وافترقنا في المطار ولكن لقاءتي به تعددت بعد ذلك خاصة في فندق السودان حيث كان يقيم نادي احد معسكره الاعدادي استعدادا للدوري السعودي.

كان ذلك أخر عهدي بمنصور وكانت تلك نهاية مطافه بالسودان وختام زيارته للأهل والأصدقاء والخيلان وكنت قبل هذا قد عرفت منصور منذ عصر من الزمان الطويل .. عهد يعود بي إلى أيام الدراسة الآهلية الوسطى عندما كنت ارتاد نادي المريخ يوم بعد يوم .. اتفرج على تمارين الفريق وأسرع الخطى لدار الرياضة أم درمان لاقف مع الواقفين من الناحية الشرقية للاستاد اشجع المريخ من القلب واهيم حبا وإعجابا بنجومه ويشد انتباهي منصور بقوته وصلابته وجسارته وفدائته ووفائه واخلاصه ولعل قمة الوفاء عند منصور أن يعتزل الكرة في هدوء بعد أن أحس بعدم القدرة على البذل والعطاء, ولكنه يأبى أن يعتزل المريخ كما اعتاد أن يعتزله كثير من اللاعبين الذين تنتهي صلتهم بالنادي بمجرد ابتعادهم عن الملاعب.

اتجه منصور لخدمة المريخ في مجال الادارة والتدريب ولعل الكثيرين لايعرفون بان منصور كان إداريا من معدن نادر ومن طراز فريد إلا انه كان يكره الدخول لمجالس الإدارات مفضلا خدمة المريخ من وراء الكواليس وعبر غرفته الصغيرة التي كانت لابناء المريخ ورجاله الأوفياء من كل شاكلة ولون.

وفي مجال التدريب كانت لمنصور صولات وجولات .. وكانت له مدرسته التدريبية الخاصة وأسلوبه الفريد في رعاية اللاعبين وصقلهم والوصول بهم إلى قمة المجد والشهرة والمال وهي الكلمات الثلاثة التي كان يرددها منصور في حياته كل يوم وكانت نصائحه للاعبين دوما : احترموا الكرة وحافظوا على لياقتكم من أجلها وتذكروا انها اعطتكم المجد والشهرة والمال وكان هو ينسى قد أعطته المجد والشهرة ولم تعطه المال .. فعاش فقيرا .. ومات فقيرا.

وبلغت قمة أمجاده مع المريخ يوم أن قاد المريخ من نصر الى نصر وحقق به قمة المعجزات حين فاز المريخ ببطولة أندية الدرجة الأولى دون هزيمة او تعادل ثم تكررت المعجزة في الموسم الذي تلاه عندما حقق المريخ بطول الدوري دون هزيمة وبتعادل واحد مع فريق التحرير يومهما كتبت مجلة الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم تقول ان مدربا سودانيا يدعى منصور رمضان قد حقق لفريقه معجزة كروية بفوزه ببطولة الدوري دون هزيمة اوتعادل .. وهي أول معجزة تحدث في تاريخ الكرة المعاصر.

ومن روائعه في التدريب انه كان يعتبر جميع لاعبي المريخ ابنائه لايفرق بين بعضهم ولايميز أحد منهم على الأخر الا بمقدار مايقدمه للمريخ من بذل ومن تضحيات وقد كان وهو يدرب المريخ يحرص دائما على ان يكون القدوة الحسنة للاعبين في كل شئ .. وكان بالرغم التعب والإرهاق والسهر يمتلك طاقة هائلة ونفسا طويلا وتحركا نشطا ظل يدور كله ويتصل بخدمة المريخ .. وكان منصور رغم تعاطفه مع بعض رجالات المريخ بحكم العاطفة والانتماء ونشأة الصبا داعيا للوحدة والتكاتف ونابذا للفرقة والتناحر والشقاق.

رحم الله منصورا فقد كان مثالا يحتذى به في عفة النفس وسلامة المسلك وصدق النوايا وسمو الخلق وكان رمزا نادر للوفاء والإخلاص والتضحيات .. قدم الروح فداء للسودان والمريخ وسقط شهيدا في ساحة الكرة التي احبها واخلص لها وسطر لها في صحائفها أمجادا لاتزول وانتصارات لاتمحى فكانت تلك قمة تضحياته ومنتهى أمجاده وبطولاته. . له الجزاء الاوفي من عند مليك مقتدر وفي جنات عدن مستقره ومنتهاه وسلام غليه فى الخالدين
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
كابتن المريخ منصور رمضان يصافح كابتن الهلال صديق منزول وبينهما الحكم شاكر النحاس.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*إلى منصور في علائه 

أربعون يوما على فراقك قد مضت وانا احاول رثائك ولا أدري من أين ابدأ مناحتي, فالفقد عظيم والفاجعة فيك اكبر ومازرفه عليك أصدقائك وتلاميذك قبل أهلك من دمع سخين لما تركته من جرح عميق في قلوبهم دليل على وفائهم ومحبتهم, كيف لا وقد كنت الأخ الصديق, طيب المعشر, كريما مضيافا, ودارك التي لم يوصد بابها يوما ظلت قبلة لكل صديقا وعابر سبيل وماعرفت لك أعداء .. حباك الله بخلق حسن وجعلك حجة فيما تخصصت فيه فكنت المرجع لكل باحث والعون لكل دارس.
هكذا كرمك ربك في حياتك فخصك بتلك الصفات الحميدة وكرمك في أخرتك فاختارك لجواره في أطهر بقعة وأسكنك البقيع بين الشهداء والصديقين وأعطاك حسن الختام فذاك لعمري فوزا لايدانيه فوز فقد عشت طيبا ومت طيبا, فأهنا أخي بمقرك الدائم مع أهل خير من أهلك وفي دار أرحب من دارك وسلام عليك في الخالدين.

أخوك / الفاتح منير
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

منصور رمضان يستلم كاس احدى البطولات من المرحوم د. عبدالحليم محمد.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*




المريخ في العام 1954 م :

وقوف من أقصى اليسار : مفيد عبجي, فيصل السيد, عصمت معني, متوكل محمد بشير, صالح غريب, طلب مدني, منصور رمضان, محمد عبد الحليم, ....., ......., حسن العبد, إدمون, ....., برعي أحمد 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
المريخ في العام 1955 م :

قوف من اليمين : عثمان علي الشيخ (كلول), محمد عبد الحليم, مصطفى حمد, بشرى أبو كريشة, منصور رمضان, عبد الحفيظ ميرغني, حسن العبد.
جلوس من اليمين : مصطفى عبد الله, متوكل محمد بشير (قبل إنتقاله للهلال), ادمون, برعي أحمد البشير, طلب مدني, قرعم
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

الفريق الأهلي السوداني في العام 1959 م :

من أقصى اليسار :عثمان الديم ( كابتن ), سبت دودو, متوكل محمد بشير, منصور رمضان, الهادي صيام, دريسة, عمر التوم, إبراهيم كبير, حسن العبد, عبد الله اوهاج, محمود الزبير
*

----------


## عز الدين

*له الرحمه والمغفرة..
*

----------


## على الصغير

*واختير ضمن الفريق الأهلي السوداني الذي قام بزيارة الصين والاتحاد السوفيتي ( سابقا ) في أواخر العام 1956 م





من اليسار : منصور رمضان, الهادي صيام, صديق منزول, حسن أبو العائلة, برعي, حسن العبد
الاتحاد السوفيتي 1956 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير
ورحم الله المدرب واللاعب  الفذ  منصور رمضان رحمة واسعة واسكنه فسيح جناته مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لك الشكر والتقدير الحبيب علي الصغير وانت تتحفنا بجزء من تاريخ المريخ العظيم
منصور رمضان عليه الرحمة والمغفرة مدرب فريد عصره وكل العصور 
تاريخ حافل بالبطولات والانجازات والاعجازات
*

----------


## على الصغير

*



العمالقة :قرعم, برعي, منصور رمضان – الاتحاد السوفيتي 1956 م.



*

----------


## على الصغير

*من اقوال  أحمد عثمان الشقيق الصغر لقطب المريخ حاج حسن عثمان (القبطان) عن الراحل منصور رمضان وك

منصور رمضان اللاعب .. هو رقم (1) من حيث الغيرة في تاريخ المريخ .. يليه بشارة عبد النصيف ثم سليمان عبد القادر .

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الاخ علي الصغير
*

----------


## سامرين

*له الرحمه والمغفره
وتسلم على الصغير
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ألم تلاحظوا اعتماد الهلال على لاعبي المريخ منذ ذلك الزمن كما هو واضح (المريخ +الهلال )
*

----------

